# My stuff. For now



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Yammie Rxv2400
BenQ projector
Dennon POA-4400 x2
Parasound HCA 2200
Infinity Kappa 9s
4x15" IB sub
Random assorment of other stuff that changes fairly often


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What model number is your BenQ?


----------

